# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ban στο χρήστη Commando

## ntrits

> Title: *Ban στο χρήστη Commando*
> Post by: *dazyraby* on *20:35 03/12/2009* Ο χρήστης Commando δημόσια παραποίησε την ιδιότητα του ως μέλος της ΠΕ και δημιούργησε flame σχετικά με αυτό, για τον λόγο αυτό τιμωρείται με 30 μέρες ban.


.

----------

